# Need Baby Help fast



## nancys1234 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have 3 large fish in my 55 gal.. .a green severum, an electric yellow and a catfish. My Severum is at least 7 years old. About 3 weeks ago I noticed a bunch of small eggs on a rock, but the next day they were gone. Yesterday morning I noticed another bunch of eggs on the rock. I moved the rock to 3 gal tank with the same water because the severum, although seemingly protective, began to eat the eggs as I drew closer to the tank. I was expecting that they were the severums eggs and when this happened years ago, I moved the eggs to another tank and they did well. I am now concerned that they were the electric yellows eggs, because she is acting very odd. I am worried that I did the wrong thing by taking the eggs out and that they may not have been fertilized, but didn't know who's eggs they were and wanted them to survive. Any ideas what I should do? Should I put the rock with the eggs back in the big tank? They will get eaten.
Please help quickly before I kill the babies by accident.


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

In all honesty when cichlids are involved I never remove eggs. The parents usually do a great job bringing them up and the eating of eggs is common. Lots of times they will be eaten by the parents if it's their first go at parenting or if the parents are stressed out.

By the make up of your tank I can't imagine who's doing the breeding. The severum and yellow aren't very compatible breeding mates so I would assume which ever is the female may be laying eggs that are going unfertilized due to something stimulating her maternal clock . And if that's the case then I would just let nature take it's course with the fish eating the eggs.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

+1


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it only the 3 large fish in the tank, or are their other fish too? If it is only the three fish the eggs can't be fertile as the others have said.


----------

